# Motorhome classification for Tunnel booking



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Looking to book our August departure and October return date for our autumn holiday.

Does a motorhome get classified as a campervan with Eurotunnel?

If so it would appear that it would be cheaper to travel Eurotunnel rather than DFDS Ferries.
I am surprised.
Have I got the classification right?


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Yes... Campervan..
It covers anything from a VW van to a big RV...


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Ditto, for the last 6 years.  

tony


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I wondered about this:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-184433-.html

G


----------



## Mashy (Apr 28, 2007)

You are definitely a camper van.
Provided your vehicle does not run on LPG you can use the tunnel.
LPG used for domestic use(cooking and heating) has to be turned off and they normally check so.
Why not get some Tesco vouchers and get the crossing for even less. (3 times face value)
Mashy


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

"Mashy" said


> You are definitely a camper van.
> Provided your vehicle does not run on LPG you can use the tunnel.
> LPG used for domestic use(cooking and heating) has to be turned off and they normally check so.
> Why not get some Tesco vouchers and get the crossing for even less. (3 times face value)
> Mashy


We have Tesco vouchers and I would be grateful if you would "talk" me through the process of using vouchers for the tunnel.

Do you have to have enough vouchers to pay all the fare or can you use them for part if you haven't enough?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Basically it is this;
http://www.tesco.com/clubcard/deals/product.aspx?R=3223

Go to ET website and choose the date and time trains you want to travel on and the cost will be shown.
Order your vouchers as you normally would see the link.
They will send you a voucher number by email.
Phone ET and book the train using the voucher number.

The voucher can cover all or part of the cost.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

I looked recently and couldn't believe it was cheaper. Have got tesco vouchers to book. 

I did wonder also was it classed as a campervan or a van over 1.5m or whatever it says. The van option was £30 cheaper than the campervan option. Has anyone tried to do that?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> Snunkie said:
> 
> 
> > I did wonder also was it classed as a campervan or a van over 1.5m or whatever it says. The van option was £30 cheaper than the campervan option. Has anyone tried to do that?
> ...


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> "Snunkie"
> I did wonder also was it classed as a campervan or a van over 1.5m or whatever it says. The van option was £30 cheaper than the campervan option. Has anyone tried to do that?


Not yet but, I'm very tempted to try.

And if they question me say 'No, this is NOT a "campervan", that is something much smaller like a VW Camper.
This is a motorhome and in effect just a "luton" van with windows, so I booked as a "luton" van.'

Their vehicles definitions are illogical and their justification for charging more for near identical, (and often much smaller) vehicles is immoral.


----------

